# Betty Jo, Jenny and Sport pics



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi I'm new to the forum and thought that I'd share some of my favorite pictures of my three poodles (I co-own Betty Jo and Jenny with Cherie Perks of Arreau's Standard Poodles). Arreau's I'll follow the sun (Betty Jo, has the blue collar) and Arreau's Golden slumber (Jenny, has the green collar) are going to turn a year old on Sunday Sept 9. Sport (the apricot) is 8. My family and I love our dogs and consider them to be family members. My kids use them as a pillow blanket and mattress from time to time.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Deb...

The girls birthday is the 13th. But you can give them two cakes. I know they'd be really happy with that!!

How do I see the photos??? If I could figure out how to post photos too, I could start an album of these babies, and Flynn and Toby. These girls are too beautiful not to show off!!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Your fur and skin kids are just beautiful.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oops filling out too many forms for the kids on back to school today and goofed on the date. Here are a few more pics to make up for it.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Awww!! They are all so precious! Those pictures just put a smile on my face the whole time I looked at them.  Thanks for sharing, they are some beautiful poodles.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Beautiful Poodles!


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, they are all so beautiful! Betty Jo and Jenny are stunning reds, and Sport is a lovely apricot.

I especially like the pic of your son and the two reds on the couch! How precious.

Thanks for spoiling us with pictures!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pics. Gorgeous kids, both human and fur. Everyone looks so happy. Really like the one with Daddy cuddling up with fur babies on the bed, that so happens around here too when we go to bed at night or during the day if someone decides to take a nap. It especially happens with me, I think that I am the alpha around here, or perhaps they just all LOVE their Mommy a lot. When I lay down they all come in and jump up on the bed, making sure that one of the others does not take their special spot.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful Dogs!!! I agree- I love the photo of your sons and the two girls on the couch


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Your Spoos are so pretty!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the lovely comments. We love our poodles and enjoy having them hanging out with us. There sure aren't many better combinations in life then kids and dogs (especially poodles!!). Its lots of fun seeing them all growing up together. I wouldn't miss it for the world!!


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW they are so precious. Makes me want a spoo too.

Debby


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Gorgeous kids...both canine and human.
You must be a proud mom.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwww love the one with the big heart, very adorable and very pretty poodles.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Of course I'm partial to reds and girls, great pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

You did capture some great moments with the kids and the girls. Beautiful poodles!


----------

